
‘The Witcher 3’ Understands War - vinnyglennon
http://warisboring.com/articles/the-witcher-3-understands-war/
======
viraptor
While its true that the CD Project guys did a great job the way article
describes it, I'm a bit disappointed the original idea is never mentioned.
There's just as much of the "no good and evil, just different people" in the
original books about the witcher. Not mentioning Sapkowski even once is a bit
strange.

